# Tecumseh HH70 Parts Diagram



## spy1968 (Feb 12, 2008)

Does anyone have or know where I can download a parts diagram & list for a HH70 ????? Thanks


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/Tecumseh/Tecumsehpartslists.html

You will need your engine Spec number to get the correct parts list.

EXAMPLE: HH70 140000A

Hope this helps


----------



## spy1968 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you, that is what I was looking for.....


----------

